# US expat tax question: How to get a tax transcript for past years from the IRS



## cminfrance (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi, I need to get a tax transcript of a return I filed a couple of years ago. According to the IRS, overseas taxpayers can request a tax transcript online. However, when I tried to do this, the moment I entered my non-US address (the same one I've used on my tax returns for many years), the system kicked me out and said I couldn't do it. I then tried calling the phone number listed for international taxpayers (267 941 1000) and got a recording "no routes available." Tried several times with same result. The only other option seems to be to request the transcript by mail ... but from my experience with the IRS, that could take many months. Any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There has been some discussion about getting tax transcripts in another thread here on the forum. Ah, here it is: IRS certified Tax Return.

Right now is probably not the best time to be trying to get anything from the IRS as they are right in the midst of getting out those $1400 Covid Relief payments. But you should be able to at least request a transcript.


----------



## cminfrance (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you ... it does appear that I will have to get it by mail, alas.


----------

